# I Have officially joined...the long eared side!!!



## copperwood farm (Feb 6, 2010)

I am So excited I just had to share. I have admired many a donkey, but the 'right 'one has never graced our farm. We have 9 minis as well as other 'bigs' and critters about.

Finally Mom and I mae a 2 hr trek today ot go and see our little Jenny and we brought her home with us. I rode in the back of the truck and brushed her all the way.

She isn't registered, But is beautifully put togeather and is Spotted 33 inches at 1 1/2yrs.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to our little corner of the forum. Congrats on your new addition. ., just one tiny little question



??? Where are the pictures??? We LOVE pictures. Sounds like you have already been won over by a lovable longear. They are so irresistible.

Corinne


----------



## copperwood farm (Feb 7, 2010)

I have to figure out how to post them... thanks for the welcome.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 7, 2010)

Have you tried on the practice board? otherwise if you want..send them to me and I can TRY and post them for you ([email protected])

Corinne


----------



## copperwood farm (Feb 7, 2010)

I will work on getting soem pictures tomorrow, I have been cutting mats of 'gunk' off her belly and show sheening her today. She even tolerated a blanket, her coat isn't as thick as the minis and she is a little thin. But otherwise is doing well. I will try the practise board.

Thanks


----------



## friesepferd (Feb 8, 2010)

oooo cant wait to see the pics. congrats!


----------



## krissy3 (Feb 8, 2010)

congradulations !!! My donk and I have a very special relationship



although he is a pill ..I love him dearly. I cant wait to see her.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Feb 9, 2010)

GOOD FOR YOU, THEY ARE SUCH CHARACTERS. BOTH OF MINE(OR DO I BELONG TO THEM) ARESO FUNNY AND POSSIVE OF ME, I CAN'T EVEN WALK NEXT TO MY HUSBAND WITHOUT THEM COMMING BETWEEN US. YOU GOTTA LOVE THE LONG EARS. BEST WISHES/


----------

